#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  ΚΑΝΕΠΕ - Πότε απαιτείται εδαφοτεχνική μελέτη;

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με την §3.5.4.α του ΚΑΝΕΠΕ, εδαφοτεχνική μελέτη απαιτείται πάντα εκτός εάν:
διατίθεται ήδη εδαφοτεχνική μελέτη ΚΑΙ η συμπεριφορά της θεμελίωσης είναι καλή (δηλαδή δεν έχουμε καθιζήσεις)δεν διατίθεται εδαφοτεχνική μελέτη ΑΛΛΑ η συμπεριφορά της θεμελίωσης είναι καλή (δηλαδή δεν έχουμε καθιζήσεις) ΚΑΙ η επέμβαση δεν προκαλεί πρόσθετες δράσεις στο έδαφος (δηλαδή δεν έχουμε προσθήκη ή αλλαγή χρήσης και αύξηση των φορτίων)
Σ' όλες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ εδαφοτεχνική μελέτη.

Έρχεται βέβαια αμέσως μετά και με την β προσθέτει δύο εξαιρέσεις του παραπάνω κανόνα.
κτήρια σπουδαιότητας Ι κατά ΕΚ 8-1 (§4.2.5, Πιν. 4.3)κτήρια σπουδαιότητας ΙΙ κατά ΕΚ 8-1 (§4.2.5, Πιν. 4.3)
Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές, οι τιμές σχεδιασμού των εδαφικών παραμέτρων μπορούν να λαμβάνονται από τη βιβλιογραφία, βάσει της περιγραφής των εδαφικών στρωμάτων που επηρεάζονται από τη θεμελίωση.

Προκύπτουν όμως δυο ερωτηματικά:

1) Ο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ μας απαλλάσσει από εδαφοτεχνική έρευνα για κτήρια σπουδαιότητας Ι και ΙΙ ανεξαρτήτως τύπου εδάφους.
Το εθνικό προσάρτημα του ΕΚ 8-1 στην §3.1.1(4) μας απαλλάσσει από εδαφοτεχνική έρευνα τα κτήρια σπουδαίτοτητας Ι, μόνο αν το έδαφος είναι της κατηγορίας Α ή B ή C και για κτήρια σπουδαιότητας ΙΙ, μόνο αν είναι κατηγορίας Α ή Β.
Δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνεται ανάλογη διάκριση και στον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ;

2) Πώς βρίσκουμε την περιγραφή των εδαφικών στρωμάτων που επηρεάζονται από τη θεμελίωση χωρίς εδαφοτεχνική έρευνα;

Μήπως τελικά, εκ των πραγμάτων δεν ισχύει η παράγραφος 3.5.4.β του ΚΑΝΕΠΕ;

----------


## tasos

Προκειμενου να διαπιστωσουμε εαν απαιτειται εδαφοτεχνικη μελετη για την αποτιμηση υφιασταμενου ισογειου κτιριου απο φερουσα τοιχοποιια σπουδαιοτητας Σ3:

1)θα ανατρεξω στον EC8-3 αφου η φερουσα θα επιλυθει συμφωνα με το παραρτημα Γ EC8-3 και οχι στον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ ο οποιος ισχυει μονο για κτιρια με Φ.Ο απο Ο.Σ
2) Ο EC8-3 στην παραγρ. 3.2 γ σε παραπεμπει στον EC8-1 στην παραγρ. 3.1 η οποια αναφερει για κτιρια σπουδαιοτητας Σ3 μιας μονος σταθμης (ισογειο) και σε εδαφη Α κ Β απαλλασονται απο την απαιτηση εδαφοτεχνικης μελετης.

Θα ηθελα να παρακαλεσω καποιον συναδελφο ο οποιος εχει τα τελικα επικαιροποιημενα κειμενα του ΕC8-3 και του αντιστοιχου εθνικου προσαρτηματος να μου επιβεβαιωσει τα παραπανω διοτι δεν εχω τα τελικα κειμενα αλλα τις μεταφρασεις που κυκλοφορουν στο διαδικτυο, προκειμενου να μην γινει λαθος

----------


## Xάρης

*1.* Το πρώτο μέρος του ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ., τα γενικά και οι διερευνητικές εργασίες, έχουν γενική εφαρμογή.

*2.* Πώς θα κατατάξεις το έδαφος σε κατηγορία; Βάσει του πίνακα 3.1 του EC8-1. γνωρίζεις την vs,30 ή την τιμή NSPT;

----------

tasos

----------


## tasos

1. Εχουν γενικη εφαρμογη τα κεφαλαια 1-4? αυτο που ακριβως αναφερεται στον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ

Ναι αλλα κ καποιος μπορει να υποστηριξει οτι αφου κανεις ελεγχο του υφισταμενου με ec8-3 παραρτημα Γ μιας και ο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ δεν καλυπτει κτιρια απο φερουσα τοιχοποια ακολουθει τον ΕC8-3  απο την στιγμη που αυτον εφαρμοζει για την μελετη του κ απαλλασεται απο γεωλογικη.

Διαφορετικα αν παμε με την λογικη οτι ο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ ειναι εθνικο προσαρτημα ακομα και για κτιρια απο φερουσα τοιχοποιια(οσο αφορα τα κεφαλαια 1-4) τοτε ασχημα τα μαντατα γιατι εχω διαμπερεις ρωγμες απο καθιζηση (λογω εργασιων που εγιναν σε εναν απορροφητικο βοθρο στον περιβαλλοντα χωρο) ειμαι και σπουδαιοτητα 3 οποτε δεν παιρνω απαλλαγη απο γεωτεχνικη μελετη οπως θα επαιρνα αν ημουν σπουδαιοτητας 1 ή 2. Εκτος και αν τεκμηριωσω στην τεχνικη εκθεση οτι οντως η συμπεριφορα της θεμελιωσης ειναι καλη και οτι οι διαμπερεις ρωγμες οφειλονται σε ενα τυχαιο γεγονος(διαρροη νερου απο βοθρο). Δεν ξερω αν αυτο το επιχειρημα ειναι αρκετο προκειμενου να απαλλαγουμε απο γεωτεχνικη

2.Αν δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι στα τελικα κειμενα του ΕΛΟΤ, στo εθνικο προσαρτημα αναφερει <<Σε κτίρια κατηγορίας σπουδαιότητας Ι επί εδάφους κατηγορίας Α, Β ή C καθώς και σε κτίρια σπουδαιότητας ΙΙ ή και μονόροφα σπουδαιότητας ΙΙΙ επί εδάφους κατηγορίας Α ή Β, επιτρέπεται η εκτίμηση της κατηγορίας και της φέρουσας ικανότητας του εδάφους με βάση υπάρχουσα εμπειρία από παρακείμενες κατασκευές, θεμελιωμένες σε όμοιους εδαφικούς σχηματισμούς. Οι κατασκευές αυτές πρέπει να μην έχουν εμφανίσει αξιόλογες υποχωρήσεις και να έχουν επιδείξει καλή συμπεριφορά σε προγενέστερες σημαντικές σεισμικές δράσεις.>>

Επομενως υποθετουμε οτι ειμαστε  Α ή Β απο παρακειμενες κατασκευες οπως ακριβως καναμε και στον ΕΑΚ που επιλεγαμε κατηγορια Β για να γλιτωσουμε την εδαφοτεχνικη. Αν κανω λαθος τοτε πρεπει σε ολα τα νεα κτιρια οταν λυνουμε με ec παντα να κανουμε γεωλογικη μελετη

----------


## Xάρης

*1.* Έχει αναφερθεί από τους συγγραφείς του σε διάφορα σεμινάρια και αναφέρεται και στο πρώτο κεφάλαιο.

*2.* Ωραία, έχουμε απαλλαγή αν τυχόν ... μπλα, μπλα... και είμαστε σε  έδαφος Α ή Β ή ό.τι θέλουμε.
Το ερώτημά μου είναι πώς θα ταξινομήσουμε το έδαφος ως Α ή Β ή ό,τι είναι.
Θα πρέπει να έχουμε τιμές της vs,30 ή NSPT.
Δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά.
Αν λοιπόν έχουμε τέτοιες τιμές, τότε και μόνο τότε ταξινομούμε το έδαφός και εφόσον συντρέχουν και όλες οι άλλες προϋποθέσεις τότε μπορούμε να λάβουμε επιτρεπόμενη τάση από παρακείμενες κατασκευές.
Οι παρακείμενες κατασκευές δεν μας δίνουν την κατηγορία του εδάφους.

----------

tasos

----------


## tasos

1. Oποτε το μονο που απομενει προκειμενου να απαλλαγει απο γεωτεχνικη ειναι να στοιχειοθετηθει οτι η θεμελιωση εχει δειξει καλη συμπεριφορα. Πιστευεις οτι αν τεκμηριωσω οτι η θεμελιωση εχει επιδειξει καλη συμπεριφορα εως τωρα(το κτιριο κατασκευαστηκε το 60) και οτι οι ρωγμες που παρουσιαστηκαν τωρα οφειλονται στο ατυχημα με τον βοθρο ειναι αρκετο για να μην γινει γεωτεχνικη

2. το εθνικο προσαρτημα λεει :*επιτρέπεται η εκτίμηση της κατηγορίας* και της φέρουσας ικανότητας του εδάφους με βάση υπάρχουσα εμπειρία από παρακείμενες κατασκευές, θεμελιωμένες σε όμοιους εδαφικούς σχηματισμούς.

Αυτο αλλωστε δεν ελεγε και ο ΕΑΚ και βαζαμε ολοι μας κατηγορια Β και γλιτωναμε την γεωλογικη μελετη? Επομενως υποστηριζεις οτι σε ολα τα νεα κτηρια που μελεταμε με ΕC θα πρεπει υποχρεωτικα να κανουμε κ γεωτεχνικη προκειμενου να βρουμε vs,30 ή NSPT και να καταταξουμε το εδαφος. Γνωριζω αρκετους που κανανε μελετη με ec και δεν τους ζητηθηκε γεωτεχνικη

----------


## Xάρης

*1.* Ό,τι λέει ο πίνακας 3.1 της §3.5.4 του ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ.. Αν μπορείς να τεκμηριώσεις ότι η συμπεριφορά της θεμελίωσης ήταν καλή, τότε και εφόσον δεν υπάρχουν πρόσθετες δράσεις στο έδαφος μπορείς να αποφύγεις την εδαφοτεχνική έρευνα.

*2.* Το ΕΠ του EC8-1 γράφει επακριβώς τα εξής (απ' ό,τι μου έχουν μεταφέρει):"Η έκταση της απαιτούμενης εδαφοτεχνικής έρευνας – μελέτης εξαρτάται από την Κατηγορία Εδάφους, τη Σεισμικότητα και τη Σπουδαιότητα του κτιρίου. 
Ειδικότερα:Σε κτίρια κατηγορίας σπουδαιότητας Ι επί εδάφους κατηγορίας Α, Β ή C καθώς και σε κτίρια σπουδαιότητας ΙΙ ή και μονόροφα σπουδαιότητας ΙΙΙ επί εδάφους κατηγορίας Α ή Β, επιτρέπεται η εκτίμηση της κατηγορίας και της φέρουσας ικανότητας του εδάφους με βάση υπάρχουσα εμπειρία από παρακείμενες κατασκευές, θεμελιωμένες σε όμοιους εδαφικούς σχηματισμούς. Οι κατασκευές αυτές πρέπει να μην έχουν εμφανίσει αξιόλογες υποχωρήσεις και να έχουν επιδείξει καλή συμπεριφορά σε προγενέστερες σημαντικές σεισμικές δράσεις."Συνεπώς, ναι, λέει ότι επιτρέπεται η εκτίμηση της κατηγορίας και της φέρουσας ικανότητας του εδάφους με βάση υπάρχουσα εμπειρία από παρακείμενες κατασκευές, αλλά ως προϋπόθεση γι αυτό γράφει ακριβώς παραπάνω ότι η κατηγορία πρέπει να είναι Α, Β, C για Σ1 ή A, B για Σ2 ή Α, Β για ισόγεια Σ3.
Υπάρχει δηλαδή μια αντίφαση.
Όταν κάνεις τον έλεγχο για το αν θα χρησιμοποιήσεις τα στοιχεία από  παρακείμενες κατασκευές ελέγχεις δύο πράγματα:α) σπουδαιότητα σε συνδυασμό με πλήθος ορόφων και
β) κατηγορία εδάφους.Αν περάσουμε τον έλεγχο αυτό *τότε μόνο* μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την κατηγορίας και της φέρουσας ικανότητας του εδάφους.

*Ποια η διαφορά με τον ΕΑΚ:
*Στον ΕΑΚ η επιλογή της κατηγορίας εδάφους δεν γινόταν βάσει vs,30 ή NSPT.
Εν κατακλείδι, σύμφωνα με τον EC8 σε όλα τα νέα κτήρια θα πρέπει η επιλογή κατηγορίας εδάφους να γίνεται βάσει των τιμών vs,30 ή NSPT.
Οι τιμές αυτές μπορεί να είναι γνωστές στην περιοχή του έργου, μπορεί και όχι. Αν δεν είναι γνωστές τότε θα πρέπει να βρεθούν.

Το τι κάνουν οι πολλοί δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και σωστό. Εξάλλου, πλέον (μετά τον Ν.4030/11) οι στατικές μελέτες των ιδιωτικών έργων κατατίθενται χωρίς έλεγχο πέραν της πληρότητας του φακέλου.

----------

tasos

----------


## tasos

Nαι στον ΕΑΚ δεν υπηρχε η καταταξη βασει vs,30 ή NSPT αλλα πως γνωριζαμε παλι πως το εδαφος που ειχαμε οτι ηταν κατηγορια Β? Απο μικροζωνικες μελετες? Δεν υπαρχουν σε ολες τις περιοχες. Παλι υπηρχε ενα κενο σε οτι αφορα την καταταξη του. 

Προφανως οι τιμες vs,30 ή NSPT δεν θα ειναι γνωστες στην περιοχη μου. Θα αναγκαστω να κανω την δοκιμη NSPT απο την οποια μπορω να εχω και την σεπ οποτε τι νοημα εχει μετα το ΕΠ που μας επιτρεπει την εκτιμηση της σεπ απο παρακειμενες κατασκευες??


Συμφωνω για την αντιφαση που υπαρχει στο Ε.Π και πιστευω οτι σκοπιμως εγινε για να πανε σε μια μεση λυση αναλογη με αυτη του ΕΑΚ προκειμενου για τα κτιρια με τις συγκεκριμενες σπουδαιοτητες να υπαρχει απαλλαγη γεωτεχνικης μελετης λογω κοστους.

Και κατι ασχετο τα τελικα κειμενα των ΕC απο τον ΕΛΟΤ δεν θα πρεπει να τα εχουμε ΟΛΟΙ μας δωρεν και οχι μονο οι μεγαλες εταιρειες που εχουν την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα?? Υπαρχουν αλλαγες με τα μεταφρασμενα που εχει η πλειοψηφια των μηχανικων. Αλλα αποχη στις εκλογες του ΤΕΕ 70%, ας προσεχαμε!!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Ο ΕΑΚ, από τη στιγμή που δεν σου λέει με ποιον τρόπο θα επιλέξεις την κατηγορία εδάφους, τις οποίες απλώς περιγράφει, σου δίνει το ελεύθερο. Θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις στοιχεία από τη μικροζωνική μελέτη (αν υπάρχει), θέλεις να κάνεις εδαφοτεχνική μελέτη, θέλεις να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο φλιτζάνι του καφέ ή να ρίξεις χαρτιά, δικό σου θέμα.

Αντιθέτως, ο EC8-1 σου θέτει ρητές προϋποθέσεις βάσει των vs,30 και NSPT.

Το τι θέλει να πει το ΕΠ το κατανοώ, αλλά έτσι όπως το λέει αφήνει τον μελετητή ακάλυπτο.
Οπότε, ο καθένας πράττει κατά το δοκούν.

---
Για τη δωρεάν διάθεση των ευρωκωδίκων αλλά και όλων των υποχρεωτικών προτύπων τα έχουμε πει πολλές φορές. Υπάρχουν συμφέροντα από τη μια πλευρά που δεν επιτρέπουν κάτι τέτοιο και αδράνεια/αδιαφορία από την άλλη πλευρά, όπως σωστά έθιξες.

----------

tasos

----------


## tasos

Οσο αφορα την απαιτηση εδαφοτεχνικης απο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ σε περιπτωση αυξησης των τασεων κατα 20%, αυτη η αυξηση θα μπορουσε να προκληθει απο αλλαγη χρησης ή προσθηκη οροφου τα οποια δεν εχω. Θεωρω δεδομενο οτι θα απαιτηθει ενισχυση διοτι η φερουσα ειναι απο μπατικο οπτοπλινθο παχους 30εκ. Δεν υπαρχουν πολλες επιλογες ενισχυσης, ή μανδυες απο Ο.Σ θα γινουν ή ενισχυση με ινοπλεγματα ανοργανης μητρας. 

Η ενισχυση με μανδυες απο Ο.Σ θα μπορουσανε να προκαλεσουν αυξηση κατα 20% των τασεων του εδαφους ετσι ωστε να θελω γεωτεχνικη?

Μεγαλο θεμα να μην εχεις τα τελικα κειμενα κ να βασιζεσαι στα μεταφρασμενα. Ας μην τα δωσουνε δωρεαν, οι τιμες ομως και λογω κρισης θα πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα χαμηλοτερες. Αλλα ειπαμε, ειμαστε κ εμεις αδιαφοροι οσο δεν παει για το ποιοι μας εκπροσωπουν. Θα μπορουσαμε με ενα δυνατο ΤΕΕ να ειμαστε πανω απο ολους αλλα ειμαστε αξιοι της μοιρας μας, εδω υπαρχουν συναδελφοι που διαμορφωνουν τιμες στα καναλια ενοψει νεου νομου αυθαιρετων σε τραγικα επιπεδα κ δεν ανοιγει μυτη.

Σε ευχαριστω για την συζητηση

----------

